# Need algae id



## Andi (Feb 6, 2008)

I've kept aquariums for decades and have a degree in Aquaculture, so this has me baffled.

I received a shipment of moss that had a strange algae form on the moss that I've never encountered. This algae is slippery and stinky, much like the slime coat on fish that has been putting out excess slime because of an injury (at least when its just forming). The color is more of a lighter greenish-tan tint that can be seen through. This thick slime covers everything, which is typical of algaes, but oddly also forms on the surface of the water. The thickness reached over 1/4" and not quite gel-like in consistency when it was getting so gross that I couldn't stand it any more and manually removed as much as I could. This is in a container with no circulation used to just let the moss multiply. I did use some of this moss in a tank (before I realized there was an algae on it) with circulation and CO2. The CO2 and circulation have kept it at bay but not wiped it out.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Isn't it cyanobacter? Do you've a picture maybe?


----------



## Andi (Feb 6, 2008)

Not cyanobacteria. That is a solid green and once thick can be ripped off in sheets.
I don't have a picture, unfortunately. I tried taking a pic but you can't really see it unless its really thick because it can be seen through and is lightly tinted a tannish green.
This has the consistency of jello before it has set up. More like loose snot. Its quite gross. Very slippery.
It made me think of freshwater sponge, but that grows in globular form. This evenly coats everything.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

A fungus maybe?


----------



## Andi (Feb 6, 2008)

Fungus needs something to feed off of. This forms on all surfaces, including the water surface, but not free floating. It is an odd one.


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have had the same algae for a while now and no matter what I do it doesn't leave my tank alone. Ahhhh. Lol I keep doing water changes every week and I have been cleaning the walls of the tank and my decoration areas but still comes back strong 2 days later. Same jello feeling and becomes a filmy like substance that can be ripped off of gravel, walls, decorations... etc...


----------



## cloud18 (Sep 7, 2009)

This is the first time it happened, but I got this algea on the wall of my tank that are very difficult to scrub off...I have to use my finger nails and it barely made a dent...any suggestion??


----------



## Andi (Feb 6, 2008)

If you can rip it off the glass it is cyanobacteria. Its very ancient and thought to be the first oxygen producer. Its not a true algae and not a true bacteria, but rather something in between. Like algae it will jump in to help consume excessive nutrients when needed. Higher level plants need to consume various nutrients in conjunction with other nutrients at specific ratios. When one is in excess it is gobbled up by algae or cyanobacteria if its not removed with water changes. Test your water before it goes into the tank. You wont be abke to eliminate excess nutrient with water changes if the water changes are adding them.



Bradleyv1714 said:


> I have had the same algae for a while now and no matter what I do it doesn't leave my tank alone. Ahhhh. Lol I keep doing water changes every week and I have been cleaning the walls of the tank and my decoration areas but still comes back strong 2 days later. Same jello feeling and becomes a filmy like substance that can be ripped off of gravel, walls, decorations... etc...


----------



## Andi (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you have hard water? CO2 will help. One thing many people don't realize it tank maintenance is part of having a tank. You can have tons of algae eating fish, shrimp and/or snails and you're still going to have to clean the glass. I don't try to eliminate algae. It's part of nature. The only time it gets out of hand is if conditions allow for it. Test your water to see what is out of control then figure out its source. With that knowledge you should be able to figure out how to control the conditions that are feeding the algae.



cloud18 said:


> This is the first time it happened, but I got this algea on the wall of my tank that are very difficult to scrub off...I have to use my finger nails and it barely made a dent...any suggestion??


----------

